
Tekton: Kubernetes-native open source framework for CI/CD building blocks - yarapavan
https://cloud.google.com/tekton/
======
yarapavan
GitHub repo - [https://github.com/tektoncd](https://github.com/tektoncd)

Documentation - [https://github.com/tektoncd/pipeline#-tekton-
pipelines](https://github.com/tektoncd/pipeline#-tekton-pipelines)

------
chrisfarms
Is there a relationship with the "Build" component of Knative here? ... It
seems they were working on a very similar abstraction of CI/CD... This seems
like a more general abstraction of the same problem

